# The Fisheye in Sports



## TexPhoto (Oct 19, 2019)

The fish lens was one i always desperately wanted when I was young. The photos were very rare, but when sports illustrated did a big multi-page layout you might see one. That always made it special to me.

Anyway here are some of mine, show me some of yours.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2019)

Cool shots! Well done,TexPhoto.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 20, 2019)

Fisheyes, in the right circumstances, as shown above, can produce great images.
I have a cheap Chinese fisheye for my M5 and I quite enjoy using it.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 20, 2019)

Somewhere I have a cheap Spiratone fisheye adaptor that screws on to 58mm threads, I think. So if I find it, I will try it on my 50mm lens, though probably not for sports.


----------



## Roo (Oct 21, 2019)

Great shot Tex - well planned!


----------



## Roo (Oct 21, 2019)

What happens when you apply lens correction in LR...




and some regular fisheye shots


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Roo (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 22, 2019)

Roo said:


> What happens when you apply lens correction in LR...
> View attachment 187179



Great series of images Roo, I don't have any sports fisheye shots to add but do use the fisheye not infrequently, indeed I found a well defished fisheye to retain higher IQ than 2 copies of the Canon 14mm f2.8 L II.

Lightroom is very poor at correcting fisheye lenses, I use Imadio FisheyeHemi which is a very powerful tool/PS Plugin and makes the fisheye infinitely more useful.

Here is one of yours run through FisheyeHemi, I like that the people at the edges are much less distorted whereas Lightroom really rips the edges to pieces.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2019)

Cool shots! Well done, Roo.


----------



## Roo (Nov 23, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Great series of images Roo, I don't have any sports fisheye shots to add but do use the fisheye not infrequently, indeed I found a well defished fisheye to retain higher IQ than 2 copies of the Canon 14mm f2.8 L II.
> 
> Lightroom is very poor at correcting fisheye lenses, I use Imadio FisheyeHemi which is a very powerful tool/PS Plugin and makes the fisheye infinitely more useful.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much PBD. Agree about how Lightroom lens correction works - I generally don't apply any correction to the fisheye due to that. I've downloaded the trial version of FisheyeHemi to gove it a go. Cheers!


----------



## Roo (Nov 23, 2019)

Click said:


> Cool shots! Well done, Roo.


 
Thanks Click!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2019)

Roo said:


> Thanks very much PBD. Agree about how Lightroom lens correction works - I generally don't apply any correction to the fisheye due to that. I've downloaded the trial version of FisheyeHemi to gove it a go. Cheers!



Roo, hope you enjoy the plugin, it's well worth it, the V2.0 is a huge improvement as well. I highly recommend taking a look at this review








Imadio Fisheye-Hemi V2 review, image geometry correction software


Imadio Fisheye-Hemi V2 review. Image geometry correction software allows fine tuning adjustment parameters whilst stioll keeping basic adjustment options.




www.northlight-images.co.uk





and this article and video where he gives some great tips on getting even more impressive results.

http://www.lonelyspeck.com/defish/


----------



## Roo (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks very much - very good tips.

I used the fisheye again today at ice hockey but no defishing - the fishbowl/lensball look was what I was aiming for.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments above. I should have said, I shoot with the Canon 8-15mm F4 Fisheye, an amazing lens. I shoot both crop and FF, and used to shoot the 1D IV with 1.3X crop. The 8-15 worked beautify with all those cameras. On FF you fill the frame at 14 and 15mm, and have a Circle at 8mm. (I don't use the circle much) On 1.6 crop, the lens fills the frame from 10-15mm so 10mm is the full fisheye effect, and by 15mm about 70% of the fisheye "look" is gone, and it sort looks like a normal wide angle.

*privatebydesign, *I don't do much fixing of the fisheye look in photos, but I do like the FisheyeHemi pic above. I''ll have to look into that.

Here are some additional photos. The motorcycle image is one of my favorites as the bikes are passing within about 12 inches of me. And there is no guard rail. It's a tight turn so they are only going about 20mph though.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2020)

Cool shots. I especially like the first one. Well done, TexPhoto.


----------



## Roo (Jan 4, 2020)

Agree with Click - all cool shots but the first one is a standout. It's easy to see why it's one of your favourites.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 4, 2020)

TexPhoto said:


> The fish lens was one i always desperately wanted when I was young. The photos were very rare, but when sports illustrated did a big multi-page layout you might see one. That always made it special to me.
> 
> Anyway here are some of mine, show me some of yours.
> 
> ...


I always wondered what I would ever want a fisheye for. Now I know. Thanks for posting such great images!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 8, 2021)

I have started a Facebook group for fisheye Len photography. https://www.facebook.com/groups/523894078648623
Not just sports!


----------

